# Heavyweight & Flyweight Unbeaten, Unassigned Fighters (Part 1)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*Heavyweights​*







*1)*








*Jared Rosholt – 4-0-0 - American – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-4, Last Fought: Jun ‘11 *
The brother of Jake Rosholt, Jared is a 3x All-American wrestler, and 4x Division 1 qualifier. In the 2010 NCAA championships, he narrowly missed out on the gold medal, losing 3-2 in the final. He is the winningist heavyweight ever at Oklahoma State, with a collegiate career record of 125-27. He has started his MMA career with 4 straight wins inside 2 rounds, with 3 by submission and the other by TKO. 

*2)*








*Ruan Potts – 4-0-0 – South African – 33 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-0, Last Fought: Nov ‘11 *
Potts is one of the most well-rounded heavyweights on the list, being skilled in Judo, Muay Thai & Jui Jitsu. He is a Judo black belt, Jui-Jitsu purple belt, and the South African Muay Thai Champion. Unofficially he is 14-0, however his official record lists him as 4-0 with 4 finishes. He recently defended his EFCA heavyweight title over Andrew Van Zyl (4-0). 

*3)*








*Alexey Krupnyakov – 3-0-0 - Kyrgyzstani – 33 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-4, Last Fought: Feb ‘12 *
A freestyle wrestler from Krgyzstan, Krypnyakov has worldwide experience – competing at both the 2004 and 2008 Olympics in freestyle wrestling. His best accomplishments include a gold medal in the 2007 Asian Championships, and a bronze medal in the 2005 World Championships. He’s a smaller heavyweight, having wrestled at 212 pounds at the Olympics. He has won each of his first 3 MMA fights, winning every fight by 1st round submission.

*4)*








*Levan Razmadze – 5-0-0 – Georgian – 26 Years Old– Opponent W/L: 11-5, Last Fought: Feb ’12 - DEEP Megatron Champion*
The Deep Megatron Champion is just 26 years old. He’s a huge heavyweight – weighing in at 273 pounds for his last fight. Primarily a submission fighter, he has finished every fight in the first round with 3 by submission and 2 via TKO. His most impressive victory came recently in February, when he halted the 8-1 streak of Ryuta Noji (15-6), submitting him in just 3 minutes. 

*5)*








*Richard Odoms – 7-0-0 – American – 36 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-11, Last Fought: Jan ‘12*
American Odoms is the oldest fighter on this list, and is currently taking part in the Pro Elite heavyweight tournament. He’s made it to the finals, where he will take on Ryan Martinez (7-1). He’s a big heavyweight who uses the entire 265 pound limit. In November 2010 he defeated TUF veteran Darrill Schoonover by decision, which has become a bit of a trend for him, as he’s a bit of a decision specialist. 

*6)*








*Vitaly Minakov – 6-0-0 – Russian – 28 years old - Opponent W/L: 2-4, Last Fought: Jun ‘11*
The only samba specialist on the list, Minakov is the 4x winner of the World ***** Championships. He has won it for each of the last 4 years, winning gold in 2008, 2009, 2010 & 2011. He trains alongside Bellator/M1 fighter Vyacheslav Vasilevsky. He’s won all 6 of his MMA fights, finishing 5 of them in fewer than 70 seconds. 

*7)*








*Gheorghe Ignat – 4-0-0 – Romanian – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 5-2, Last Fought: Mar ‘12*
Ignat is another world class wrestler, this time a Greco-roman wrestler out of Romania. He is an 8x national champion, as well as the current Balkan champion. He trains at a good camp (The Arena), alongside fighters such as KJ Noons, Roger Huerta & Myles Jury. Ignat has started his career well, winning all 4 fights and finishing 3 of them. 

*8)*








*Jan Jorgenson – 3-0-0 – American – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-2, Last Fought: Feb ‘12*
A former University football player for Brigham Young University, Jorgensen has transitioned to MMA well, finishing all 3 of his fights. He has a high-school wrestling base, and also heavy hands to make him a well rounded fighter. He was 2-0 as an amateur, both of which he finished by TKO. He hasn’t fought the greatest competition so far, but he is only 3-0. 

*9)*








*Peter Nolan – 3-0-0 – Canadian – 32 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-1, Last Fought: Mar ‘12*
The Canadian has had a great start to his MMA career, submitting all 3 opponents in the first round. He has fought good competition considering his inexperience, and most recently in March submitted Sebastien Gauthier (6-2) by rear naked choke in just 35 seconds. He is a reasonably small heavyweight who would do well by dropping to 205 pounds. 

*10)*








*Magomed Gelegaev – 4-0-0 – Russian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-3, Last Fought: Oct ‘11*
Fighting for Russian organisation ProFC, Gelegaev has had the perfect start to his MMA career, finishing 3 by armbar and the most recent by TKO. A ***** specialist, he recently lost to Fedor Emelianenko in ***** competition. In his most recent bout he defeated the experienced Roman Savochka (24-18) in under 3 minutes. 

*11)*








*Lyubo Simeonov – 2-0-0 – Bulgarian – 36 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 2-7, Last Fought: May ‘11*
The only 2-0 fighter out the 200, Simeonov is on this list due to his 2 victories over high-profile names and his ‘celebrity’ status as the Bulgarian Kimbo. Originally he became popular in Bulgaria due to his street fights which were popular on the internet. In December 2010 he TKO’d UFC & Pride vet Gary Goodridge in the first round (which is Goodridge’s final fight to date); and in May 2011 he needed just 33 seconds to force K1 & Dream vet Jimmy Ambriz to tap out due to punches. A huge heavyweight at 6’6” and 280 pounds, Simeonov is a scary dude! 

*12)*








*Kris Tassotti – 4-0-0 – Australian – 31 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-6, Last Fought: Jul ‘11*
Australian Tassotti is a short and stocky heavyweight in a similar mould to Pat Barry. He hasn’t let his 6’1” frame hold him back, and has won all 4 fights, 2 by submission and 2 by Decision. The level of his opponents hasn’t been outstanding, but this can be due to the lack of good Australian heavyweights. 

*13)*








*Adam Parkes – 3-0-0 – English – 30 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-2, Last Fought: Sep ‘11*
Training out of the famous Wolfslair Academy in the UK, Parkes has steamrolled all 3 opponents so far, finishing all of them by strikes in the first round. He is a Karate black belt and Muay Thai specialist who has big power and great kicks, as evidenced by his head kick KO of Nikki Kent in 2010. A main sparring partner of Cheick Kongo, Parkes is one to watch. 

*14)*








*Jack May – 3-0-0 – American – 31 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-3, Last Fought: Jan ‘12*
The 31 year old American fights for BAMMA USA and most recently won in February. His record is extremely impressive, as he has won every fight by TKO in under a minute. He has good training alongside Strikeforce tournament finalist Josh Barnett. A decent sized heavyweight at 250 pounds, it will be interesting to keep an eye on his progression. 

*15)*








*Michal Wlodarek – 4-0-0 – Polish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-8, Last Fought: Jun ‘11*
Polish heavyweight Wlodarek has finished 3 of his 4 fights, and most recently eked out a split decision over Daniel Omielanczuk (who is now 8-3). He is a small heavyweight, and it wouldn’t be a huge surprise if we saw him drop to 205 pounds in the future. 

*16)*








*Marcin Tybura – 4-0-0 – Polish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-4, Last Fought: Feb ‘12*
Another Pole, Tybura trains out of the well respect Polish gym ‘United Gym’. A stocky heavyweight, he has finished 3 of his 4 fights by submission. He is yet to be tested, and hasn’t even fought anyone with more than 1 win so far. He is a Jui-Jitsu specialist, regularly competing in Jui-Jitsu tournaments, and in March 2012 he won the purple belt open at the World Pro Trials.

*17)*








*Javy Ayala – 4-0-0 – American – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-6, Last Fought: Mar ‘12*
The big American has opened his career with 3 finishes in his 4 wins. He is a Tachi Palace Fighting veteran, and during his fight for them he beat fellow prospect Freddy Aquitania (3-0). Most recently this March he submitted CJ Leveque (4-5) in 90 seconds. 

*18)*








*Ken Hasegawa – 3-0-0 – Japanese – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 2-7, Last Fought: Oct ‘11*
Hasegawa is the only Asian heavyweight on this list. The young fighter is a very small heavyweight at 5’11” & 220 pounds, and is another who it would benefit to make the drop to Light heavyweight. He got a good win in his most recent fight, where he defeated the experienced Seigo Mizuguchi (8-9). At just 25 years old there is plenty of time for him to develop. 

*19)*








*Viktor Pesta – 4-0-0 – Czech – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-5, Last Fought: Feb ‘12*
The young Czech fighter has been a professional for 2 years, and finished 3 of his 4 fights during that time. Most recently he submitted Lukas Olejnik (2-4) via 1st round submission in February 2012. He is reasonably small for a heavyweight, but may grow into his frame in the future.

*20)*








*Tyson Collett – 3-0-0 – American – 29 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 2-1, Last Fought: Jan ‘12*
The big American stands at 6’4” and weighs an impressive 257 pounds. He has finished all 3 of his fights in fewer than 3 minutes combined, though none of his opponents so far have more than 1 win. He is scheduled to fight number 8 prospect on this list Jan Jorgensen for showdown Fights in May. 










*Flyweights​*







*1)*








*Sergio Pettis – 3-0-0 - American – 18 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 2-7, Last Fought: Jan ‘12 *
The brother of former WEC champion and current UFC contender Anthony Pettis, Sergio is the younger, smaller version. He trains at Roufusport alongside his brother and fighters such as Alan Belcher, Eric Koch & Ben Askren. His style is extremely similar to his brother, and in his first 3 fights he has finished 2 by head kick and the other by submission in fewer than 2 minutes. As expected of an 18 year old with 3 fights, he has not fought a high level of competition so far. His next fight is scheduled for May 4th against Chris Haney (3-3). 

*2)*








*Roy Docyogen – 10-0-0 - Filipino – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 13-6, Last Fought: Feb ‘12 *
Docyogen is the URCC pin weight champion, having gone 10-0 over his 6 year career. He trains out of the famous Filipino gym Lakay MMA alongside fighters such as Kevin Belingon, Eduard Folayang & Honorio Banario. He is a very well rounded fighter finishing 8 of his 10 fights – 4 by TKO and 4 by submission – all in the first round; and he has fought at 115 pounds in the past, so is a smaller flyweight. He’s fought a poor level of competition in his career so far, but with the recent prominence of organisations such as URCC and ONE FC, he should start fighting a better level of fighters soon. 

*3)*








*James Porter – 4-0-0 - American – 19 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 13-6, Last Fought: Jan ‘12 *
The second American teenager on the list, Porter turned pro in February last year after starting his amateur career at 16 years old, where he went 4-0 and finished all 4 fights. He has since gone a perfect 4-0 in the start of his pro career too, with 3 of the wins coming by submission. In just his 2nd fight he won the AFA flyweight title (in which he also held the organisations amateur flyweight title). Considering his inexperience and age, he has been impressive getting wins over decent opponents in Jake Rosenbaum (4-1), Braxton Shirar (3-1); and most recently he stopped the 5-fight win streak of Carson Gainey (8-7). The future looks great for the submission specialist. 

*4)*








*Rafael De Freitas – 5-0-0 - Brazilian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-6, Last Fought: Sep ‘11 *
Possibly the best jiu-jitsu player out of all 200 fighters, De Freitas has started his MMA career perfectly. In 2011 he won gold at the 2011 Pan American Games at rooster weight (126.5 pounds), which one of the most prestigious jiu-jitsu tournaments in the world. He is also a Gi and No-Gi champion in the World Championships. He tried out for TUF 14, but didn’t get a call back. He has finished 4 of his 5 fights by submission, and in May of 2011 he got his most impressive win over Joshua Montoya (8-3). 

*5)*








*Mikael Silander – 7-0-0 - Finnish – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 8-7, Last Fought: Mar ‘12 *
The only European on the Flyweight list, Silander has started off his MMA career with 7 straight wins. He trains out of Finland’s top MMA camp Espoon Kehahait, alongside CWFC fighter Juha Vainikanen and KSW fighter Niko Puhakka. Primarily a submission fighter, he has finished 4 of his 7 wins, 3 of which by submission. In his most recent fight in March 2012, he submitted Michal Hamrsmid (20-9) in the first round. All of his fights to date have taken place in Finland, so it would be good to see him to get more international experience. 

*6)*








*Jun Nakamura– 5-0-0 - Japanese – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 10-6, Last Fought: Feb ‘12 *
The Japanese submission specialist has finished 4 of his 5 fights by armbar, and he is in fact ranked #3 in Asia for grappling in his weight class. A reasonably small Flyweight who could possibly even fight at 115 pounds, Nakamura fights for top Japanese promotion Shooto. He recently fought this February where he defeated the experienced Kenichi Sawada (7-12). 

*7)*








*Jimmy Flick – 4-0-0 - American – 21 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-6, Last Fought: Mar ‘12 *
Another young American, Flick is a submission wrestling specialist who has submitted 2 of his 4 opponents. At just 21 years old, his record is impressive as all of his opponents have had more than 6 fights. Being a former high school wrestler he has a good base for MMA and prefers to get takedowns and go for submissions. He owns pair of wins over Bellator vet Humberto DeLeon (6-2) in 2010 & 2011. 

*8)*








*Jason Carbajal – 5-0-0 - American – 29 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-9, Last Fought: Apr ‘12 *
Carbajal is a submission specialist, and all 5 of his wins have come by first round submission, including one by gogoplata, with an average fight time of 90 seconds. The 29 year olds best win is over Strikeforce vet Bobby Sanchez (7-19) in March 2012. At 5’8” he is one of the bigger flyweights, and has a lanky frame, which benefits his submission game. 

*9)*








*Yamato Okada – 8-0-1 - Japanese – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-7, Last Fought: Dec ‘11 *
Another Japanese fighter who is best suited to 115 pounds, Okada is impressively unbeaten in his first 9 fights. After starting his career with 4 stoppages, his last 5 fights have gone to a decision. He has fought for a variety of Japanese promotions throughout his career, and drew his most recent fight this April. 

*10)*








*Victor Torre – 6-0-0 - Filipino – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-0, Last Fought: Jan ‘12 *
The second Filipino Flyweight on this list, Torre also fights for URCC. He is a submission specialist, and has finished every fight by submission, with 5 of the 6 occurring in the first round. He’s not fought a high level of competition so far, so hopefully that will improve soon.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sergio.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Top stuff, serg Pettis is 4-0 now not 3-0 though... UFC within the year pls!!


----------

